# Paint sealer- aquarium safe



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone know what I can use to seal an object to be used in the aquarium?

I'm wanting to put this resin/plastic object in my tank, but want to seal it with something, to prevent colour leeching/fading over time.
Any ideas on what can be used? Locally obtainable would be best!

TIA.


----------

